# Merits of trigger pull weights for my 92fs



## Ironwil (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the 92fs, and it's just an awesome gun. I've never suffered an FTE, and my groupings are very good (for me). I'm wondering about lightening the trigger pull, though. I'm in the process of doing that for my Ruger SP101 revolver, since it's pull is extremely heavy for such a small gun. Smooth, but way too heavy. It's odd, but I have a Ruger Super Redhawk 44 Mag that has a much lighter trigger. Anyway, my gun knowledge is just a wee bit above novice. I'm able to disassemble my revolvers past the normal cleaning breakdown (about to the point where they advice sending it to the factory), and am reading up on doing this for my Beretta next. Besides safety, which IMO should already be taken care of by one or both of the external safety and common sense, is there any reason not to do some work on the 92fs trigger to lighten the double-action up a bit? The pull is so light on the single-action shots after the first, I sometimes feel like I'm actually taking one shot, and then 14 more in 2 separate groups. Either that or pulling the hammer back first to even it all out. 

I would appreciate some advice, particularly from those who have this model and have done similar work on it or know why not to.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I shoot a 96, and the trigger is fine for me, it's just the way it is with a sao/dao gun. Trigger work may help, it may not. Practice, practice, practice.........


----------



## rhodco (Feb 10, 2012)

You have discovered one of the idiosyncrasies of the 92FS. I made the mistake of polishing the trigger sear contact point at the base of the hammer to smooth out that first D/A pull and ended up with a hair trigger on all subsequent S/A shots!. Replacing the hammer took care of that, but a valuable lesson was learned. Take it from someone who has tinkered with this gun for over 15 years... the best you can do (within reason) is swap out the springs with different weights and just polish up the barrel feed ramp with a Dremmel tool, felt tip, and some Flitz (that's not really required but I like doing it to make it feel slick).

I got my springs from Wolff Gunsprings - Firearm Springs for Semi-Auto Pistols, Revolvers, Rifles, & Shotguns Just order a Recoil Calibration Spring Pak, and a Hammer Spring Pak to get samples of all the popular spring weights. I like the 18lb. recoil spring and the 16 or 17 pound hammer spring. Try them out but save the stock springs in case you want to undo your changes later.


----------

